
High volume infringers analysis report - antr
http://stakeholders.ofcom.org.uk/market-data-research/other/telecoms-research/high-volume-infringers/?utm_source=updates&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=oci-high-volume
======
antr
I identify myself with the below statement/finding, and this should be an eye-
opener for many politicians and lobbyists:

 _This distribution of infringers also provides some interesting insights into
claimed consumer spend on legitimate content and its relationship with
infringement. During an average three-month period, infringers tend to spend
more than non-infringers on legal digital content (£26 vs. £16). A similar
pattern, although less pronounced, is seen when we include wider spend on
offline content-related purchases (£110 vs. £83). Furthermore, the top 10% and
top 20% of infringers tend to spend the most, in contrast to the bottom 80%,
whose lower spend is more in keeping with non-infringers. But this hides
significant variation between content types. For example, among film, software
and video game consumers, non-infringers reported a higher average quarterly
total spend than infringers._

